# BIG HELP for my IBS-D



## dtro (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm controlling my IBS-D with FIBER-GUARD DAILY powder from Whole Foods (an organic grocery chain in the U.S.). It mixes terribly with fluids but excellently in a blender with almond milk, fruit (I like bananas or berries), ice and an organic syrup normally used for coffee. The organic syrup is also sold at Whole Foods and comes in varieties like vanilla, caramel, irish creme, amaretto, etc. If I have this every morning and avoid chocolate, dairy, alcohol, greasy foods and all the other negative stuff that is ill advised by my gastro doctor, I now have one normal bowel movement every morning like clockwork. I increased my fiber intake with foods but that didn't work nearly as well as the supplement. The supplement contains natural ingredients like husks, brans, flax seeds, etc. However, if I have a social event to go to then the nerves set in and the spasms, etc start. Anyone have any suggestion for social IBS?


----------

